
Just a Light Frost – Or AI Winter - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/12/just-a-light-frost-or-ai-winter/
======
giardini
Well, there's

"A Sobering Message About the Future at AI's Biggest Party" (12/13/2019)

[https://www.wired.com/story/sobering-message-future-ai-
party...](https://www.wired.com/story/sobering-message-future-ai-party/)

And George Gilder thinks "Winter", but that was last year and what does he
know:

"Why Technology Prophet George Gilder Predicts Big Tech's
Disruption"(2/9/2018):

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/richkarlgaard/2018/02/09/why-
te...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/richkarlgaard/2018/02/09/why-technology-
prophet-george-gilder-predicts-big-techs-disruption/#3da617eb2d21)

